# Fmm



## mark valentine (May 5, 2014)

I am in Mexico on an fmm currently. Does anyone know if i have to travel to the UK in order to renew it or could i pop over to the US or even Guatemala to renew it ?


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

Unless you are home sick just go to the USA, Belize or Guatemala.......


----------



## mark valentine (May 5, 2014)

Okay...thanks very much


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

Someone help me here, but if your from UK and want to visit the US, you will have to have a Visa Waver to stay in the US for 90 days or less. Of course, if you flew directly from UK to Mexico, that doesn't count. So bottom line is: you probably can't go to the US with out the Waiver and that leaves Belize or Guatemala. I have heard that Belize is reluctant to grant entry if your just going to turn around and leave. A four day stay is recommended to convince the border agents. You asked about Mexico City in earlier post, so Guatemala seems the best shot. ¡Suerte!


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

If the op is British why does he need a Visa Waver? I do not need one, all I need is a Homeland security permit.It is issued for a couple of year so that is good for 4 trips
Have things changed in the last couple of years?


You can apply for theHome Land Security permit on the internet.


----------



## mark valentine (May 5, 2014)

I am british and need an esta for US. I just wanted a cheaper option than flying to the UK and back. We will get married soon so in the future i can have dual nationaluty/ citizenship. Thanks for the replies though


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

mark valentine said:


> I am british and need an esta for US. I just wanted a cheaper option than flying to the UK and back. We will get married soon so in the future i can have dual nationaluty/ citizenship. Thanks for the replies though


Congratulations on your upcoming nuptials! Regarding obtaining Mexican citizenship through marriage, there are several forum members who have been through this process, so I'm sure they'll be able to fill in the details for you when the time comes.


----------



## buzzbar (Feb 9, 2013)

So you get on the CBP website and pay your $14 for an ESTA Mark, and book a return flight to USA. On the way back home you get given an FMM, which tides you over until the marriage takes place. 

But in your other post here you said “you only live once”. Is your fiancé able to enter USA? Pretty much the cheapest destination from Mexico City is Las Vegas - only $262 return. So you both spend a week in Vegas partying, drinking, gambling and eating to excess, then on the last day you tie the knot in front of Elvis at the Graceland Wedding Chapel on the Strip. The price includes a selection of wedding pix that you can take back and give to your in-laws in DF, of course telling them how very sorry you were they couldn’t make the wedding (they might grumble for a while.)

Sound like a plan?


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

buzzbar said:


> So you get on the CBP website and pay your $14 for an ESTA Mark, and book a return flight to USA. On the way back home you get given an FMM, which tides you over until the marriage takes place.
> 
> But in your other post here you said “you only live once”. Is your fiancé able to enter USA? Pretty much the cheapest destination from Mexico City is Las Vegas - only $262 return. So you both spend a week in Vegas partying, drinking, gambling and eating to excess, then on the last day you tie the knot in front of Elvis at the Graceland Wedding Chapel on the Strip. The price includes a selection of wedding pix that you can take back and give to your in-laws in DF, of course telling them how very sorry you were they couldn’t make the wedding (they might grumble for a while.)
> 
> Sound like a plan?


Sounds like a bad plan to me! I can't imagine that the OPs bride-to-be will want to get married without her family and friends being present. And in a tacky place like Las Vegas? Let's keep in mind that for her to get a tourist visa to visit the US may be difficult if not impossible, not to mention a bit expensive.


----------



## mark valentine (May 5, 2014)

Neither of us is religious and we want a quiet wedding here in Mexico. She has a US visa too. As for the " only live once" i mean you only get one chance of life. Just my philosophy. I had a breakdown 5 years ago and my attitude changed towards life thats all


----------



## mark valentine (May 5, 2014)

Vegas is not for me...just my opinion though


----------



## buzzbar (Feb 9, 2013)

Yeah, was a bit of a light hearted suggestion not really meant to be taken seriously! The main point is that your visa waiver status means you can take a quick trip to any USA destination you like and will be given a new FMM on your way home. I was speaking with someone the other day who had to remain in a Guatemalan border town for three days before he could cross back into Mexico with a new FMM, and if there is a four day required stay in Belize then a fast and easy USA run looks rather attractive.


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

citlali said:


> If the op is British why does he need a Visa Waver? I do not need one, all I need is a Homeland security permit.It is issued for a couple of year so that is good for 4 trips
> Have things changed in the last couple of years?
> 
> 
> You can apply for theHome Land Security permit on the internet.


The Home Land Security Permit is the Visa Waiver. 

The Permit allow the holder to be in the US, and Mexico I believe, for up to 90 days well beyond the 180 FMM that Mexico issues.


----------



## mark valentine (May 5, 2014)

Hi Buzzbar, i agree. I dont know what Belize or Guatemala are like as countries. I would prefer a short trip to the US ..maybe houston 2 hour flight and back or combine with a couple of days stay. Thanks


----------



## mark valentine (May 5, 2014)

Hi Citali, the esta is valid for 2 years and i have 6 months left on mine.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

The eta has nothing to do with allowing you to be in Mexico it is a US paper only.


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

citlali said:


> The eta has nothing to do with allowing you to be in Mexico it is a US paper only.


_An ESTA allows you to stay in the US under the Visa Waiver programme for up to 90 days and allows travel to Mexico, Canada and the Caribbean._

This is the question that I wanted to ask. If the OP first landed in the US with his ESTA, then he has 90 days in the country before leaving and returning home. It does permit travel to Mexico, but a 180 day FMM from Mexico doesn't override the ESTA restriction of 90 days. Of course, if he flies directly to Mexico or directly from Mexico to home, then the ESTA doesn't apply, Right?


----------



## mark valentine (May 5, 2014)

Correct


----------



## mark valentine (May 5, 2014)

Only applies if you set foot on US soil


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

Yes of course the US regulations are the ones to go by, if you enter their country you have to follow their rules.
The Tapachula border is pretty laxed and the Mesilla one is not so much, depends on the officer.


----------



## DesertLady (May 8, 2014)

I am new here and hoping to get some information about moving to Mexico. My fiance and I are planning to move to Mexico to retire -- yes, we are both of retirement age and have been married before, but as someone said here, you only live once. I agree and I am tired of living alone. So is he and we have decided to merge our belongings, lease his dog kennel (one of only 5 registered German Shepherd kennels in the state of North Carolina), get married and move to Mexico.

We have yet to decide where we will retire. We have two places in mind -- Lake Chapala or San Luis Potosi. We hope to fine someplace that we can lease long-term. that is at least an acre and a half in size, has a creek or pond on the property, and, most importantly, the owners will allow us to bring three German Shepherds with us. These dogs are very dear to us -- two are retired from his kennel and one (mine) is a red sable puppy that I bought from another kennel owner. Anyway, I guess our retirement home will depend on where we can get a long-term lease in Mexico. 

To the man who is planning to marry soon -- congratulations! I am pleased that you did not opt for the Las Vegas wedding.

Hoping to hear that our plans are feasible. . .


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

DesertLady said:


> I am new here and hoping to get some information about moving to Mexico. My fiance and I are planning to move to Mexico to retire -- yes, we are both of retirement age and have been married before, but as someone said here, you only live once. I agree and I am tired of living alone. So is he and we have decided to merge our belongings, lease his dog kennel (one of only 5 registered German Shepherd kennels in the state of North Carolina), get married and move to Mexico.
> 
> We have yet to decide where we will retire. We have two places in mind -- Lake Chapala or San Luis Potosi. We hope to fine someplace that we can lease long-term. that is at least an acre and a half in size, has a creek or pond on the property, and, most importantly, the owners will allow us to bring three German Shepherds with us. These dogs are very dear to us -- two are retired from his kennel and one (mine) is a red sable puppy that I bought from another kennel owner. Anyway, I guess our retirement home will depend on where we can get a long-term lease in Mexico.
> 
> ...


We live in San Luis Potosí. Leasing a property is easy but getting something outside the city might be harder to find. Ponds and creeks don´t exist very often here, as the climate is high desert and semi arid. Also the Secretaria de Salud is trying to stop Dengue Fever in our state and has rules about standing wáter.

It is a great dog city and I see many pure breeds here being walked in the parks and streets.

There are no English speaking people here, so to speak.

The small towns outside the city might have a few places to lease but you would need to drive about 45 to an hour or more to get to town, I suspect. 

There is one área very close to the perimeter highway where there are houses with acreages along the road that passes through several villages where people have built tiny ranches to live, mainly horses. It also has a stream running along the road that flows sometimes. A very scenic drive.


----------



## DesertLady (May 8, 2014)

Thank you so much for the information. I am going to contact a realtor and see if he/she can find a property for us to lease in San Luis Potosi. Mexico sounds closer all the time!

We do know an English-speaking man who lives in San Luis Potosi and his mother is thinking of moving there also. Looks like we'll have to get the Rosetta Stone program and learn to speak Spanish. . .:smile:

DesertLady


----------



## hawknest (May 15, 2014)

joaquinx said:


> Someone help me here, but if your from UK and want to visit the US, you will have to have a Visa Waver to stay in the US for 90 days or less. Of course, if you flew directly from UK to Mexico, that doesn't count. So bottom line is: you probably can't go to the US with out the Waiver and that leaves Belize or Guatemala. I have heard that Belize is reluctant to grant entry if your just going to turn around and leave. A four day stay is recommended to convince the border agents. You asked about Mexico City in earlier post, so Guatemala seems the best shot. ¡Suerte!


You need to stay min 4 days in Belize, otherwise they won't give you the entry card.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

hawknest said:


> You need to stay min 4 days in Belize, otherwise they won't give you the entry card.



Last Feb. I took the boat from Chetumal to Ambergris Caye to see the Mayan Museum in San Pedro, stayed the night and returned to Mexico the next day, no problems entering or returning........


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

If you appear to be staying a few days such as carrying some luggage, that would be better than nothing. Tell them you're heading down to Corozal for a few days.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

chicois8 said:


> Last Feb. I took the boat from Chetumal to Ambergris Caye to see the Mayan Museum in San Pedro, stayed the night and returned to Mexico the next day, no problems entering or returning........


Chico, are you here on an FMM or do you have a residence visa?


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

I got married at city hall in Mobile Alabama . We had 2 witnesses and my poodle and the whole thing cost us 5 dollars! After that we had a picknick at our place My in-laws had sent us a wedding cake that got misunderstood and has an American flag on it..and we had a bunch of oysters... We were living in a carriage house on an ol plantation and we had a wonderful time for very little money and no family. The following year we spent several months in France

Have a quiet wedding in Vegas doing exactly what you want to do and stressfree!.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

citlali said:


> I got married at city hall in Mobile Alabama . We had 2 witnesses and my poodle and the whole thing cost us 5 dollars! After that we had a picknick at our place My in-laws had sent us a wedding cake that got misunderstood and has an American flag on it..and we had a bunch of oysters... We were living in a carriage house on an ol plantation and we had a wonderful time for very little money and no family. The following year we spent several months in France
> 
> Have a quiet wedding in Vegas doing exactly what you want to do and stressfree!.


 

Thank you for sharing..........


----------

